# Cedar Chairs



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Retired firefighter at play.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet, that's some good looking cedar


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Dog...

You musta had a lot of spare time between fires....:rotfl:


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful work sir Did you make from plans or your own design. If from plans, please post where I could buy a set. Thanks, Whistech


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.
whistec -- they are my own plans. If you want I can give you some dementions. Look at freeplans.com , they have a bunch of plans of chairs, and other fun stuff to build. Hope that helps.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That cedar really looks good. Great job.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cedar chairs*

Really look nice.Great JOB .My only bit of advice is Your going to need a bigger FAN soon.lol.....CVA34


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where do you get your cedar from and how much a board foot? I had to go to Oklahoma to get it....


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

M&G sawmill in Huntsvill.
To get to the website, go to m&g sawmill.com -- he has just about anything you would want.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Good looking cedar! How do they "sit"? 

Nice little grill/pit shack too.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Cedar chairs*

Brew --- For about 30 munites they are fine,after that They really need cushions. The wife says I antt got no a,, just a hole in my back.
Thanks


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> M&G sawmill in Huntsvill.
> To get to the website, go to m&g sawmill.com -- he has just about anything you would want.


His prices are very high... I can buy here in Houston for about the same price.


----------

